# Advice on buckling



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm still learning tons about goats, but I really don't know what to look for in structure. I wanted to get advice on my 3 month old homebred buckling. I'm planning to keep him until fall and breed him to two of my does then sell him. I just wanted to see if he was structurally sound. Sorry they are all of him free stacking and such since I was alone while taking the pictures


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What are you breeding for?


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Personal use dairy. I just don't know if he's worthy of being a buck or not? I'd hate to butcher him because he's a doll and sweet, but I don't want him to end up in a bad situation either. I already have a buck, so I don't need to keep him. I was going to breed him to two of does first in hopes of doelings to use with my other buck.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

He looks like a great buck  The only real flaw I see is that he could be wider(he may get wider with age), but otherwise everything else about him is practically show worthy! He is a very beautiful goat, if it were me, personally, I would keep him


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I was noticing that as well. He is purebred Nubian, so I don't know if that's why he's a little narrow in the front.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone else have some observations about him? It would be helpful for me. Thanks


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Nope I was going to say he looks great but just needs to be wider, but like it was said he is only 3 months old so he ould still get there.

Do you have a wether in with your buck? If not think about using him. He is so sweet looking, I mean how can you not love that face.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't have a wether in with my buck. He's just been in an extra horse run and been buddies with my horses. I did build two smaller runs inside there, and I the older buck in one and the buckling in the second one. I've just heard many stories of the older more dominant buck practicing on the smaller ones a ton. I felt bad, so that's why I never bought him a buddy. He's been completely content with the horses, but the buckling is in complete aww of the older buck. They were together while I was building the runs, and he followed the older one the entire time


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with others. He looks good other than the width.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

How late can wethering be done? Like can I wait and see how he grows and perhaps produces then decide? He is completely unrelated to my other buck or does (except his sister and mom), so I could use him with daughters from my other buck and vice versa


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You can use different procedure, yes. For an older buck I think people either cut or have a vasectomy (wouldn't since they can heal and possibly be productive again plus keep the buckyness). I wouldn't wait any longer if I was going to band though


----------

